
Natural Language Does Not Emerge ‘Naturally’ in Multi-Agent Dialog [pdf] - turel
https://arxiv.org/abs/1706.08502
======
turel
At the risk of oversimplifying, limited algorithmic complexity leads to
compositional languages. Very nicely written article.

